# Best Laptop Brands



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Hello,

So i have had 3 HP's and 1 Dell. All of my Hp's crashed within 2 years. My dell just sucked.

I am sick of Hp. They are overpriced, tech support is realllly bad and u dont really get your money's worth. Now, keep in mind, mine were special edition Hp laptops (which are known to be bad).

I am in the market for a new laptop (have to since mine doesnt even start anymore and i dont know what's wrong with it).

What brands, in general are good? What i mean is that i dont want to keep buying laptops after 2-3 years beacuse it crashed, has motherboard issues, etc. I only want to buy one when I want to.

I did research and it stated that they are in this order:


Apple (hate it)
Lenovo (dont know much about this brand)
HP (really? Should be -10)
Sony and Toshiba (tied)
Asus
Dell
Samsung
Acer
MSI

Here were my impressions:
Dont like apple: skip

Lenovo: dont know anything about this brand, seems good.

HP: i HATE this. im never buying an HP again.

Sony and Toshiba: the fact that this was tied was surprising. I heard sony was really good, but then it was also really bad, and PRICEY! But i know toshiba is one of the good ones, so for it to be tied with the good, overpriced sony...wth would you get a sony? get a Toshiba!

Asus: arent these high end? thought it would be higher up in the ranks

Dell: dont like it, but not as much as HP.

Samsung: thought it was okay..

Acer: i really liked this. good pricing for the same amount od stuff if not more than the other brands. Dont know how well it is though crash/mobo problems, etc

MSI: dont know anything about this.

I was thinking about getting a Lenovo (found a GREAT deal here), Toshiba, Acer or Asus.

Please help.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Lenova used to be IBM. I had one that served us well for 6-7 years. 
Acer is part of Gateway (actually I think it owns Gateway).
Don't have any personal experience with the others mentioned.
Vicks


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

My first laptop was a high-end Toshiba that is still running for the grandkids, I needed a bigger harddrive, have another Toshiba now, a low-end, cheap one for 6 or 7 years, still running fast, the only problem is, it does slow down when it gets past 54 degree Celsius, but then, I use it 10-12 hours daily for all those years. 
I will probably buy another Toshiba.
The expensive one had excellent sound, this one is not so good.
For traveling I bought a used old Dell, but I am not very happy with it, seems slow, even so it has double the memory and a faster CPU (not true in rel life).

My decisions was based on how many times my friends laptops had problems and repairs. I do not know anything about the rest of the brands.


----------



## r_khan (Aug 18, 2003)

Yea, so far toshiba seems pretty good but I can't get over the lenovo that's on sale.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

yes, that Lenovo sounds very good. I would go to a computer store and compare Lenovo to other brands of the same price and then decide. Get the feel of it and all the slots, like USB HDMI etc and make a decision.


----------



## kittycyd (May 18, 2011)

I've had a Sony Vaio for 2 years now, within the first few months it started to die, 2 years on and it's still the same, so hasn't deteriorated! It's just a shame it came pre-programmed with all the Vaio software, which a lot of it can't be removed without damaging other programs... All in all, I don't recommend a Vaio, but they're awfully pretty.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

In my opinion: Lenovo builds the best laptops, hands down. 

I have an IBM Thinkpad Z61t (actually built by Lenovo, but at the point where they were still branded IBM), and it's served me well, I'll probably keep it for years to come...I've also had an R31, T43p, and my family has a couple of T60s they use. 

The build quality is outstanding, the keyboards are by far the best laptop keyboards ever made, and they're designed intelligently as far as swapping out parts is concerned. You'll pay a little more up front, but they're worth it!


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Its a matter of personal opinion i guess. im sure we have all had brands that were lemons or poorly made but hands down all i will have in my house are IBM/Lenovo and Dells.knock on wood i had a ibm thinkpad a31 that i had to retire because of a screen problem. it was 9 years old and it wasnt worth fixing.the dells i had to get rid of were because of motherboard problems and i would rather get another computer new or used than fix the boards which can be quite expensive.my first computer was a compaq presario with windows 98 which was basically good to learn on but a crash test dummy because it kept crashing on a regular basis and ill never buy another hp/compaq computer again.i just bought the first Lenovo laptop made with a 17 inch screen a g770 and its great so far and very well made.


----------

